# Watch those lower units tonight!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Usually someone posts a warning to lower the outboards, drain water from boats, pumps, etc....

You motor guys out there...post some tips for the hard freeze tonight!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Plus
Pets
Pipes
Plants


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Don't forget elderly or disabled whether it be friend, family or a neighbor!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What are you supposed to do to a lower to protect it?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Trim it down and make sure there is no water in it.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I keep mine trimmed down all the time.
How would one check for water?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> I keep mine trimmed down all the time.
> How would one check for water?


You should be good then.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I keep mine trimmed down all the time.
> How would one check for water?



When it drains out, really..... cycle it up and down.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> What are you supposed to do to a lower to protect it?


I got a lower unit warm boot for mine, plug it in...freeze guard thermostat protected.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Mac1528 - Where did you get your lower unit warming boot? Sounds like a worthwhile item and I'm interested in getting one.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

PM sent to you Mike.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Motors are easy- bigger problem some don't think about are the lines, check valves, and filters on the live wells and pumps inside the boat. One cracked or broken filter on your wash down or live well pump and next trip out you start taking on water!!! 
One thing I've gotten into the habit of doing is trying to make sure most of the lines are dry at the end of my season, then I wait to have the annual service done at the beginning of the season before we take her out so the shop can check for any other leaks!
Had a friend of mine almost lose a boat because a hard freeze busted a pump screen filter- started taking on water faster than the bilge pump could keep up with it!


----------

